# zur laufzeit objekte einfügen



## Guest (9. Okt 2006)

Da das einzige was ich finden konnte das hier war
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6941&highlight=zur+laufzeit
dachte ich mir ich erstelle dann doch mal für diese noob Frage nen neuen Thread.

Also es geht sich um folgendes^^:

*Wie kann ich zur Laufzeit Objekte einfügen?*
1.Eine neue Branchgroup für jedes einzelne Objekt (Monster, Kugel, whatever) erstellen scheint mir suboptimal.
2.Capability für die Branchgroup setzen hat nich funktioniert, es blieb die Exception, dass nur eine Branchgroup hinzugefügt werden kann, wobei das ja wiederrum auf die vorhin beschriebene Weise hinauslaufen würde.

Naja, daher *die Frage wie ich am performantesten/elegantesten neue Objekte in meine Scene einbinden kann.*
Würde man beispielsweise in einem Strategiespiel nach und nach neue Einheiten bauen, wäre es doch seltsam für jede Einheit eine neue Group zu erstellen (schon allein von der Namensgebung her^^).


----------



## Marco13 (28. Jan 2007)

Was spricht denn dagegen, die Objekte als BranchGroups hinzuzufügen? Bin grad nichtmehr so ganz im Thema, aber ... kann man nicht auch mehrere Shpae3Ds in eine BranchGroup packen? Ggf. würde man DA dann halt die Einheiten als (eine Menge von) Shape3Ds rein packen...


----------



## Guest (29. Jan 2007)

sicher? die lösung scheint mir etwas sehr suboptimal


----------



## Mewel (30. Jan 2007)

Wenn sich die Objekte zur Laufzeit nicht ändern sollen und alle das selbe Model/Appearances haben, kannste dir ja mal SharedGroups und Links anschauen.
(http://java.sun.com/products/java-media/3D/forDevelopers/J3D_1_3_API/j3dapi/index.html)

Aber mit neuen BranchGroups ist das schon üblich.

Für die Frage aus dem Forum-Link gibt es die Switch Groups.
(http://java.sun.com/products/java-media/3D/forDevelopers/J3D_1_3_API/j3dapi/index.html)


----------

